# Nicole Richie's hairstyle



## lara2601 (May 24, 2007)

Hello!

What do you think of her hairstyle and colour? I do not love Nicole much but I have to admit she looks beautiful with this brown colour. It gives me some ideas for this summer but do you think it is a good idea to dy ones hair in summer?


----------



## Hilly (May 24, 2007)

I tried to go this color, but my salon didnt do it dark enough! I dont know salon lingo, but in the browns, i think she called this one a 2 or 3.
I love it too!!


----------



## lara2601 (May 24, 2007)

I think I am going to print this photo and show it to my hairdresser! lol


----------



## iio (May 24, 2007)

Yeah I wanted to do that color but I have to wait until the rest of my hair grows out! i love that brown color


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 25, 2007)

the hairstyle is cute but it doesnt fit nicole richies face/skintone  at all . i like her blond much better.


----------



## Bybs (May 25, 2007)

Go for it. Anytime is a good time to dye your hair. This colour just brings so much warmth to Nicole's complexion and her eyes sparkle.


----------



## lara2601 (May 25, 2007)

Yes I think I will go for it in june. Maybe I will post photos.


----------



## Bybs (May 27, 2007)

Ooohh please do.


----------



## semtexgirl (May 27, 2007)

I think it's absolutely stunning - I think she looks better as a brunette (Cameron Diaz too).....the color makes her eyes POP! Plus, her skin just glows even more as a brunette! Same goes for Cameron.


----------

